# How to sponsor my wife and kids



## jazzyjef (Aug 12, 2009)

I have just got my residence visa and want to know how to sponsor my wife and kids when they arrive here later this month. I have got my marriage certificate attested and want to know if I should get my kids birth certificates attested before they arrive?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

Good luck and have fun reading

I want to sponsor my wife a husbands visa at uae,what are the process and how much? - Yahoo! Answers
How to sponsor family in Dubai [Jabel Ali Free Zone Authority] JAFZA Visa? ? - Yahoo! Answers
I want to sponsor my wife+3 yr son on visit visa to dubai, wats the cost,how do u convert visit to family vis? - Yahoo! Answers
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...479-questions-how-sponsor-wife-kids-visa.html
Sponsor husband wife Dubai
Dubai Government Information and Services Portal


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

mrbig said:


> Good luck and have fun reading
> 
> I want to sponsor my wife a husbands visa at uae,what are the process and how much? - Yahoo! Answers
> How to sponsor family in Dubai [Jabel Ali Free Zone Authority] JAFZA Visa? ? - Yahoo! Answers
> ...


:clap2: MR Big rocks  Good job on these wonderful searches for the new guy.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

It's been covered on this forum before too.

-


----------

